# Pro's and cons of updating to ios9



## AsRock (Sep 19, 2015)

Is it worth doing or ?, not being a Apple user but having a ipad mini this update has become available but not sure if it's worth doing.

Thinking it probably is but better be sure right.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 19, 2015)

It does appear to be quicker moving between apps on my iphone 6


----------



## NC37 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm still on iOS6 on my Touch 5th gen. Wouldn't mind updating but each new version has been such a buggy mess...makes me hesitate.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 19, 2015)

Update has been a nightmare with people calling in with issues.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 19, 2015)

I've heard mixed results...newer devices are having the best luck. 

Here's a good review: http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/09/ios-9-thoroughly-reviewed/


----------



## Deelron (Sep 20, 2015)

I haven't had any problems on my Air 2 or the 1st gen Mini in my house (along with other extended family menses I long distance tech support), in particular the mini hasn't shown any (more) of the slowdown that it did going from iOS 7 to 8 (which it shouldn't given what the update is, but still).

If you're using it for something specifically I'd make sure that the app was updated (I've seen a couple of higher profile games that haven't yet) otherwise I wouldn't be too concerned, but there's really no rush generally speaking, particularly on the mini.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 20, 2015)

I hear it is a pretty good update if you enjoy very expensive paperweights and loosing all your data.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I hear it is a pretty good update if you enjoy very expensive paperweights and loosing all your data.



my buddy updated and lost everything. but hes pretty inept as well so idk.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 20, 2015)

just no, at least for this moment coz many user complain after updating it to 9


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2015)

I haven't update it but it's worth it










It's definitely faster


----------



## Deelron (Sep 20, 2015)

Drone said:


> I haven't update it but it's worth it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also having the content (ad blockers) available are nice, particularly the ones that offer granular control.


----------

